# Dayan MF8 Stickerless!



## Wassili (Apr 13, 2013)

*Dayan MF8 4x4 Stickerless!*

Just saw this video in my subscription box from 51morefun. It turned out to be the Dayan + MF8, stickerless. Although the cube is not that good, it's pretty cool that they finally released a "big" cube in stickerless. I wish ShengShou made stickerless products, I mean imagine how awesome a stickerless 7x7 would look! Anyway here is the video:


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 13, 2013)

V cube 7 dazzler is *almost* stickerless. The very center (not all centers, just the center that is in the middle) and the corners are not stickerless.


----------



## Wassili (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh right! I forgot about that cube


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

The poor slicing... but it looks quite cool!!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Apr 13, 2013)

This has been available on HKNowStore for a while now.


----------



## HEART (Apr 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> V cube 7 dazzler is *almost* stickerless. The very center (not all centers, just the center that is in the middle) and the corners are not stickerless.



Actually they ARE stickerless. They are just colorless.

Seeing some pretty bad reviews of this cube, I hope someone can figure out how to tension this one to make it work in the video, everyone else's looks really loose and flimsy.


----------



## RayLam (Apr 14, 2013)

关注价格。。。→_→i care about the price


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 14, 2013)

HEART said:


> I hope someone can figure out how to tension this one to make it work in the video, everyone else's looks really loose and flimsy.



I literally spent hours trying to tension mine to no avail.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 14, 2013)

the pink 7x7 in the related videos was pretty cool.


----------

